# E60 Voice command phone dialing



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

I've got and E60 with a CPT 9000 phone. More often than not when I use the voice command "Dial Home" it correctly recieves the command, I know this because at the bottom of the IDrive screen it reads "dial Home", but it responds with "that option is not currently available." About 30 percent of the time it works. Reception is fine and the phone is working otherwise at the time.

Anybody else have this problem or know of a solution?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

nickferr said:


> I've got and E60 with a CPT 9000 phone. More often than not when I use the voice command "Dial Home" it correctly recieves the command, I know this because at the bottom of the IDrive screen it reads "dial Home", but it responds with "that option is not currently available." About 30 percent of the time it works. Reception is fine and the phone is working otherwise at the time.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem or know of a solution?
> 
> ...


I experience the exact behavior. If you wait to cradle the phone until _after_ the iDrive system has booted and you've "accepted" the disclaimer, it will work like a champ. If the phone is already in the cradle when the system boots, you don't have access to the voice addressbook dialing. You have to remove and recradle the phone in that case.

-MrB


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> I experience the exact behavior. If you wait to cradle the phone until _after_ the iDrive system has booted and you've "accepted" the disclaimer, it will work like a champ. If the phone is already in the cradle when the system boots, you don't have access to the voice addressbook dialing. You have to remove and recradle the phone in that case.
> 
> -MrB


Thanks I'll try it.

Nick


----------

